# Tips for newbies



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I see a lot of people asking the same questions about what baits to use.
I haven't seen a list like this
I hope this helps

I didn't go into artificial baits because the list would be too long
This is just basic fish and basic baits to get everyone in the ballpark

See y'all next tide


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Steve, I think that's a good idea. Maybe even someone could do some basic rigs/gear and put them into the same "newbie" category. It would probably be a good thing if one of the mods could make it a "sticky" topic, so it'd show at the top when people access a forum. That would save having to search around for it.

Again, good idea. 

AJ


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Skink....Since you work at the pier you would know....Is there pier nets set up around the pier or is there only one or two for the whole pier. I am trying to debate if I should bring mine in the event I fish the pier one day instaed of going out on my kayak, Since flounder seems to be hot right now and after the water cleans up a bit hopefully the bite will turn on again. Is there a few nets floating around? I never try and hoist a flounder up and over the rails up that high on the water


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Surfside Pier has a drop net. A lot of the regulars also carry one. I keep mine in my truck. If you come to surfside pier I'll let you use mine


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the list Skink! Much appreciated 

BTW...what is "Mub" Minnow?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The Skink said:


> Surfside Pier has a drop net. A lot of the regulars also carry one. I keep mine in my truck. If you come to surfside pier I'll let you use mine


I am assuming then since they have "one" it will prolly be hard to get your hands on it when you need it. No problem I will bring mine, Doesn't take up that much room since it is flat for the most part. I am not even sure I will hit one of the piers, I might see if my brother in laws want to go since I will be fishing out of my kayak for the major part of my trip. But it would be nice to chill with them one morning on the pier.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

HAHAHHAHAHHA

How did I miss that

I rekkin it's in the same family as a Mubhagen

New revised edition


----------



## KenT (Oct 6, 2008)

It's all good Skink.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

any other misspellings? :beer:


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

None seen. Is that like a flunder or a blew fish.lol See you guys soon!


----------



## Barndog (Aug 26, 2009)

*2 more columns*

As a newbie myself, 2 more columns that would really make this a slice of fried gold are:

1. Size limits for each fish
2. Daily catch limits for each fish

If those are easy to get and add, you'd have a real winner!

Thanks,
Phil


----------

